# Pakistan Black (Naja naja) eggs hatch this morning



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

There are still 6 left to hatch, 4 out at the minute.

Pakistan Black, (Naja naja) cobra eggs are hatching

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Aww Dave! They are absolutley stunning! Congrats! :flrt:


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

very nice Dave, good luck on the others, Roger


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

Diddy Cobras... Cool

I presume their venom is something still pretty nasty even at that size. Love their little hoodies though.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well done mate. They are absolutely beautiful. :2thumb:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Crikey! I'm amazed they've bred already, I saw a couple of others from the clutch we bred and they're nowhere near big enough! I'm guessing they were power fed (not by you as I know you haven't had them long!). And out of interest, were they sold to you as unrelated?


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ignore me.... I have just seen the title!


----------

